# All Slavic: Sunglasses, shades, slang



## bardistador

Are there slang terms like "shades" to refer to sunglasses?    I doubt the average person would say things like "okulary przeciwsłoneczne" (or would they?).  What are some slang, less accepted, regional and alternative (shorter) variants to sunglasses?


----------



## Karton Realista

I use okulary przeciwsłoneczne, what's wrong with it?
_Windsors are called lenonki, I cannot recall any other unofficial word for sunglasses (well, lenonki are coined in Polish and probably are in dictionaries, they just sound unofficial). _


----------



## bardistador

Karton Realista said:


> I use okulary przeciwsłoneczne, what's wrong with it?
> _Windsors are called lenonki, I cannot recall any other unofficial word for sunglasses (well, lenonki are coined in Polish and probably are in dictionaries, they just sound unofficial). _



I wasn't picking on the phrase, I was just giving an example.    English "sunglasses" is quite short (3 syllables) and to the point, yet a lot of people say "shades" and the word is not considered too slang (unlike "kicks" for sneakers).  "Okulary przeciwsłoneczne" is quite long in comparison, so I thought there would be a shorter word.   

Why are Windsors treated differently?  Did the company itself coin the term?


----------



## Karton Realista

bardistador said:


> Why are Windsors treated differently? Did the company itself coin the term?


They were worn by John Lennon, hence the name. I think the hippies created it. 
Windsors are just unique and that's a part of the reason we called them with a separate name. 
To kinda show how widespread the word is: before I googled it, I didn't even know the name Windsors, just lenonki.


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, the official expression is sončna očala. A slang term is sončni špegli - I use it almost all the time. In other parts of Slovenia, some other term may be used, I'm not sure.


----------



## korisnik

The normal term in Croatian is "sunčane naočale". I don't know of any slang terms that would be used specifically for sunglasses as opposed to glasses in general... for the latter common words are _cvikse_, _cvikeri_, _cvikere _(from Austrian German _Zwicker_), očale (from Italian _occhiali_), and you can use those with the adjective "sunčane/i".


----------



## Azori

_Slovak:_

sunglasses = *slnečné okuliare*

I think most people would use the full term "slnečné okuliare" or just "okuliare" (= glasses) in everyday speech.

There is also the word *zrkadlovky* for sunglasses whose glasses are "mirror-like" (e.g. like in these pictures: example, example). The word *zrkadlo* means "mirror". To me "zrkadlovky" sounds colloquial but in a dictionary it's listed as a standard word. I wouldn't say that the word "zrkadlovky" is very common (although, I'm sure I've heard it already but probably wouldn't use it myself). The word "zrkadlovka" (singular) also means "reflex camera".

Another word is *lenonky* - a slang one, for glasses with small thin round frames.

I cannot think of any other _common_ terms for sunglasses (not even slang ones).


----------



## Karton Realista

Azori said:


> There is also the word *zrkadlovky* for sunglasses whose glasses are "mirror-like"


I forgotten about this one, in Polish it's *lustrzanki* 
The origin of the word is exactly the same, with reflex camera "lustrzanka"


----------



## bibax

Czech (like Slovak):

*sluneční brýle;*

*zrcadlovky* = sluneční brýle zrcadlové;
(zrcadlovka = reflex camera; SLR jednooká z., TLR dvouoká z.)

*lenonky* (not necessarily sunglasses);


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech sunglasses are *sluneční brýle*, colloquially *sluneční brejle*, but this is not a slang term, it's simply a colloquial pronunciation.


----------



## Lubella

sunglasses сонцезахисні окуляри OR темні/чорні окуляри/від сонця (colloquial)


----------

